# Most Ever Bicep Curled???



## Fashong (Apr 2, 2005)

Not using steroids, anyone know how much?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2005)

Who does max bicep curls? There is no compitition for that, there is no way to know.


----------



## Fashong (Apr 2, 2005)

200lbs no steroids possible?  My friend says his teacher does it but I doubt it rofl.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, that is possible. I bet your friends teacher does cheat reps though.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Apr 2, 2005)

i can curl 165 once on the straight bar and 175 on the ez bar curl, i am 17- 6'5 and 260 lbs,


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah I'm a taller guy myself and I can semi cheat curl 205.  I can curl 185 with perfect form straight bar.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 2, 2005)

i can curl 205 with perfect form, 225 with cheat curl.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i can curl 205 with perfect form, 225 with cheat curl.


Wow your better then arnold schwarzenegger.... and on par with lou ferringo maybe you should do more with your talents  ...............

 LMFAO


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

This forum has the strongest people I have ever seen for real before....


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Apr 2, 2005)

i have been training for like 1.5 years i just build lots of strength before muscle and i take it all to the next level


----------



## sabre81 (Apr 2, 2005)

well i thought i had strong biceps... i can only curl like 140 or 150.  maybe like once or twice.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 2, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Wow your better then arnold schwarzenegger.... and on par with lou ferringo maybe you should do more with your talents  ...............
> 
> LMFAO


 if you didn't realize, i was just joking lol


----------



## Exordus (Apr 2, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> if you didn't realize, i was just joking lol


Unfortunately sarcasim is easily overlooked in bulletin boards.


----------



## sabre81 (Apr 2, 2005)

haw haw


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

Exordus said:
			
		

> Unfortunately sarcasim is easily overlooked in bulletin boards.


Because one cannot hear the persons tone of voice and see their expressions while they say what was said in text, thats why a  and would make what he said seem sarcastic, not just plain text.


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2005)

I've never curled more than 120 lbs with a straight or EZ-bar.  big arms are all about triceps !


----------



## DDan16 (Apr 2, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Wow your better then arnold schwarzenegger.... and on par with lou ferringo maybe you should do more with your talents  ...............
> 
> LMFAO



i curl 150 or so with two arms.  are you sure arnold could only do 200 lbs?


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2005)

what is the point in maxing out for curls? ive never done less than 5 reps..


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> what is the point in maxing out for curls? ive never done less than 5 reps..


Whats the point in maxing out on bench?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 2, 2005)

There is no point of maxing out on bench.  The main reason people max out on bench is to boost their ego so they feel better because they are stronger than people weaker than them.  Now is kanye the most overlooked? yez zir.  Now is kanye the most overbooked? yez zir.


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2005)

i was waiting for someone to say that...competition? --ok , done being a smart ass. i just never heard of someone maxing out curls.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> There is no point of maxing out on bench. The main reason people max out on bench is to boost their ego so they feel better because they are stronger than people weaker than them. Now is kanye the most overlooked? yez zir. Now is kanye the most overbooked? yez zir.


So your saying that pro powerlifters/weightlifters are wasting their time and a 1RM serves no purpose at all?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Apr 2, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> So your saying that pro powerlifters/weightlifters are wasting their time and a 1RM serves no purpose at all?


 "The *main *reason people max out on bench is to boost their ego so they feel better because they are stronger than people weaker than them."


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2005)

i dont think even power lifters MAX out it thier training routines very often


----------



## Kracin (Apr 2, 2005)

um well i do reps at 100, never really tried to "max out" on curls though lol, that would be interesting to try, usually 10 reps at 100, what do you think i could do maxed then? oh and i dont cheat em either lol, whats the point in cheating the exercise? you only cheat yourself from results...


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2005)

cheat curls are a great mass builder


----------



## Kracin (Apr 2, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i dont think even power lifters MAX out it thier training routines very often




nope, lowest most go is 3 reps.... start at a 15 rep set, and increase the weight til they hit 3 rep max point, then go back down again in the same order you went up. at least thats the way a couple of really good powerlifters i work out with now have been doing it and it seems to be a really good routine, but they never max out, only at competition.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 2, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> nope, lowest most go is 3 reps.... start at a 15 rep set, and increase the weight til they hit 3 rep max point, then go back down again in the same order you went up. at least thats the way a couple of really good powerlifters i work out with now have been doing it and it seems to be a really good routine, but they never max out, only at competition.


Thats not true, your just stating how some train.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 2, 2005)

well yes i know its not true and didnt say it was true of all powerlifters, just the ones i know


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Not using steroids, anyone know how much?



I highly doubt anyone would ever know the true answer to this.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> nope, lowest most go is 3 reps.... start at a 15 rep set, and increase the weight til they hit 3 rep max point, then go back down again in the same order you went up. at least thats the way a couple of really good powerlifters i work out with now have been doing it and it seems to be a really good routine, but they never max out, only at competition.



15 reps? Whoever those powerlifters happen to be, I am sure they are among the worlds most unknown.

As for 3 reps however, that would be a lost closer to reality. You dont want to be lifting long term over 90% weights which puts you about 4 reps. When tripples are performed they are not always 100% intensity either.

But 15 reps, has nothing to do with powerlifting at all, not even for a warmup.


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 2, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> There is no point of maxing out on bench.  The main reason people max out on bench is to boost their ego so they feel better because they are stronger than people weaker than them.  Now is kanye the most overlooked? yez zir.  Now is kanye the most overbooked? yez zir.



bullshit


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

Saying there is no point to powerlifting is just as assinine as saying there is no point to bodybuilding, other than showing off.

Going to a bench meet just as much an event a competitor looks forward to as a bodybuilder would look forward to their own competition, or a sprinter or anyone else.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 15 reps? Whoever those powerlifters happen to be, I am sure they are among the worlds most unknown.
> 
> As for 3 reps however, that would be a lost closer to reality. You dont want to be lifting long term over 90% weights which puts you about 4 reps. When tripples are performed they are not always 100% intensity either.
> 
> But 15 reps, has nothing to do with powerlifting at all, not even for a warmup.



ah well im sorry i didnt explain their entire routine or anything, but its just a way they do their training, didnt say it was right or wrong lol. the weight moves up and reps go down, and vise versa


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 2, 2005)

what a dumbass thread


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> what a dumbass thread


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

Last I recall the 1 arm curl record was 185 pounds, the two arm was 315 for 10 (cheat reps) by Bill Kazmier. The 185 record was so long ago I'm sure its been broken by now.

Juice free? I highly doubt it.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm at 125 with straight bar and wieder elbow lock thingy, it's kinda like a sissy bar


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

I do 225lbs for 5 reps


----------

